# Alloy wheel repair/restorers in South West



## Kron (Aug 29, 2007)

Evening Gents!

Can anyone recommend an alloy wheel repair/refurb centre somewhere close to Ammanford? I've had a classic set of Japanese Rays/Volk Split Rims sent over and they need a restore.


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

hi Kron,

there's meant to be someone outside ammanford, up near coopers on way out of tycroes that does them. Neighbour's son was telling me, so will ask him.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

Bit far I know but try reno wheel in bridgend. About £35 a wheels and they do a spot on job


----------



## xXBullXx (Feb 26, 2007)

reno wheels are really good i work for capitol volkswagen and we get all out damaged wheels done by them!!!


----------



## bonzey (Feb 17, 2008)

Bailes1992 said:


> Bit far I know but try reno wheel in bridgend. About £35 a wheels and they do a spot on job


Hi,
Would you have any contact details for the above please.
mark.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Bailes1992 said:


> Bit far I know but try reno wheel in bridgend. About £35 a wheels and they do a spot on job


Where in Bridgend are they Bailes?


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

bonzey said:


> Hi,
> Would you have any contact details for the above please.
> mark.


Just found it:

Renowheel (Alloy wheel refurbishment) 01656 657993 01656 657993 
Block D Unit 2 Brackland Industrial Estate
Bridgend
Mid Glamorgan
CF31 2DB


----------



## jazzmanfq (Mar 19, 2008)

just tried these without reply to e-mail/text and landline- mailbox full have got 2 sets with 2 different colour choices to do  
once done will post up results guys:thumb:


----------



## jazzmanfq (Mar 19, 2008)

*evo 8 refurb*

collected mine back from afan port talbot today http://www.afan-tyres.co.uk/index.html
























:thumb:


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Bailes1992 said:


> Bit far I know but try reno wheel in bridgend. About £35 a wheels and they do a spot on job


As too the price it will depend on the size and condition, the 19's i wanted done they wanted 95 + vat per wheel.


----------

